# draw lok...



## uncledano (Aug 8, 2004)

hi, i was wondering if anybody has tried the draw lok.... and what they thought of it.also how about the short bow you can buy too. im really curious as to what you think. t.y. dan.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

I hurt my shoulder a couple of years ago and bought one for my bow. I never got past the feeling of walking around with an unstable bomb in my hands. I did hunt with it twice after getting somewhat used to it. The second time, I was standing up stretching my legs when I peered down to see the business end of my arrow pointing right at my head. I slowly moved the bow and my head and returned to a "safe" position. When I inspected the system, I noticed that when I stood up holding the riser of my bow and the string rotated away from me, the cheap little swiveling safety was allowed to swing away leaving my loaded, cocked and ready to blow hair trigger rig pointing right at my head. I sat down, collected myself, shot the arrow into the ground, climbed out of the tree, and went to my local bowshop and gave him the drawlock. Would have really sucked to be the only person to have ever shot himself fatally with a bow and arrow.:embara: Get a fricking crossbow and save yourself injury.


----------

